# tiger snake bite... well balanced story for once



## longqi (May 25, 2013)

Woman bitten by Tiger snake - Yahoo!7


----------



## marcus0002 (May 25, 2013)

Not the sharpest tool in the shed is she?


----------



## Darlyn (May 25, 2013)

marcus0002 said:


> Not the sharpest tool in the shed is she?


Ha ha ha, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 25, 2013)

She only realised It was a Tiger when It bit her...glad I keep snakes that dont bite...LOL


----------



## kr0nick (May 25, 2013)

Lol yeh not so intelligent. 
Anyone else notice there was no mention of the pressure immobilization technique anywhere in the article


----------



## Excalibur (May 25, 2013)

On a positive note, at least she is ok. Another positive, she didn't do what a lot of people would have done and put a shovel through it.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (May 25, 2013)

Just another poor unsuspecting victim of our information super highway where everything dangerous should be provoked or handled nonchalantly for the sake of a few hits on the net regardless of the consequences.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 25, 2013)

pseudechis4740 said:


> Just another poor unsuspecting victim of our information super highway where everything dangerous should be provoked or handled nonchalantly for the sake of a few hits on the net regardless of the consequences.



Poor unsuspecting victim? Anyone who picks up a random snake they have no idea about suffers only the consequences of their own actions, natural selection if you ask me.


----------

